# GPU-Z on filehippo



## mab1376 (May 26, 2008)

http://www.filehippo.com/download_gpuz/

thought this was cool thats it becoming so popular.


----------



## echo75 (May 26, 2008)

its also on my favorite safe download site "Magor Geeks"

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download5796.html


----------

